

Samsung says it will modify phones to avoid Apple ban - bane
http://www.bgr.com/2012/08/28/samsung-smartphone-ban-response-apple-patent-trial/?utm_medium=referral&utm_source=pulsenews

======
bane
Killing non-stock UIs might be the best thing Apple ever did for the Android
community if this happens.

